# What's better Denver or Salt Lake? Austria or Switzerland?



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u want to go to durango,co or steamboat springs
also try whistler/black comb
salt lake sux


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

*salt lake suckz?*

so salt lake sukz, you are saying steamboat and durango have the best scenes the usa? what about summit county, to corperate yuppified or what? i know sliverton mtn. is close to durango right? but the mtn. in durango is nothing special or im i wrong...

i've been to steamboat and its really chill but id say i guess durango is an actually city?? where do you live homes?
surfsno2001- " the kraut"


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i live in northen ca, but i'm in school in fl now

u should look into tulliride (sp)
if u want the best party place jackson hole is cool, go o the moose!

what are u trying to do? party or board


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

*board first, party later!*

i partied it up when i lived in austria for 3 years, teaching with a hangover suckz so i dont induge too much lately, also im 32 which makes me a bar scence dino.

i am looking for a place to live that has a sweet scene get home mountain and is still not ruined by so cal and texas types...

no offense but im genearlizing here, it could be people from the front range all the mater. you are in school in florida? what do you there surf? the sierras look sweet but for some reason i am hooked on colorado. why do say salt lake suckz? i dont really care if there are mormans there... 

never been to northern cali or the pacific northwest. only socal and the southwest and just drove the whole baja by car... yikes. it was insane. 
that for answering!!
being stuck in milwaukee when it is dumping mad snow on rado has me goin nuts...

**** even our small mts. up north in the UP and minnesota and northern wisco the only places i will even go have only have the runs open and shite snow..
great..

i remember austria, damn.. loveland pass in rado, free backcountry damn...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i go to school at MMI for marine mechanics
surf some days but there really is no swell here
i ride stand up jet-skis like everyday since our weather rocks here
if u are looking for a cool scenes u can not beat CO, u still will get the yuppies but not like south lake Tahoe
i would recommend Oregon or whistler
salt lake is just to boring, i used to live there and all there to do is ski and water ski, I'm a big city kind of guy
try Jackson hole or even Montana is sweet also


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

*Pdx*

I highly recommend Portland & Mt.Hood! I recently moved here so I could snowboard all the time!!! The mountain's about 1.5hr from the city and you're bout 1.5hr from the coast too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

namasan said:


> I highly recommend Portland & Mt.Hood! I recently moved here so I could snowboard all the time!!! The mountain's about 1.5hr from the city and you're bout 1.5hr from the coast too.


but it's OREGON...who wants to be in oregon :thumbsdown: :laugh: j/p washington has some nice places too


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u can not beat MT hood and bachelor


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

*salt lake and innsbruck??*

the more i research i can not be say salt lake in the USA outside of anchorage and the heli-free riding scene in alaska are my best bet. problem is i like colorado but denver is like 2 hours from any mountain which sucks and the traffic on i-70 is getting insane. denver itself is just another big city and had no soul...
salt lake reminds me of innsbruck with mts. towering above.

im there to meet a crew and ride not pull bongs and drink all night. remember i in my 30's!!
not that i have anything against getting it out of your system but when you work and TEACh for a living its not an option!

anyone in salt lake or alaksa? is it worth it are there enough places. pacific northwest looks really beautiful but the snow sucks i heard..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

surfsno2001 said:


> the more i research i can not be say salt lake in the USA outside of anchorage and the heli-free riding scene in alaska are my best bet. problem is i like colorado but denver is like 2 hours from any mountain which sucks and the traffic on i-70 is getting insane. denver itself is just another big city and had no soul...
> salt lake reminds me of innsbruck with mts. towering above.
> 
> im there to meet a crew and ride not pull bongs and drink all night. remember i in my 30's!!
> ...


hahaha the snow is INSANE ATM...every resort in the pacific NW is over their records for snowfall this year....it's been a crazy one for sure....lots of avalanche control going on too


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

*no. cali, b.c, org, wash snow*

i meant it is cement. wet that is and not your girlfriend!:laugh:
l like powder!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

if you move to PNW, enjoy your eight months of misery (cloudy skies and constant drizzle) each year


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

3 words. north lake tahoe. amazing terrain (squaw, alpine), amazing weather (320 days of sun), huge storms (this year we got 12 feet of snow in 14 days, among other big storms), and enough of a scene that you can find something to do, but definitely not "scenester". it's a little less isolated than jackson hole, which is nice (that was the big turn-off of jackson hole for me)

its also an amazing place to live all year round. the lake is amazing and there is plenty of fun outdoorsy stuff to do all the time. unlike anyone i have known that moved to SLC or summit county, who have all left because of the summers, the people, lack of jobs, etc


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The problem with Tahoe is that it's so bipolar. You'll get huge dumps than nothing for weeks on ends. So on any given season you'll be lucky to get two weeks of powder days, while places like Salt Lake, Colorado, Wyoming rack up 10X that number. It's rare that you go more than two weeks in those states without snowfall during the season. On the flipside, when it's on in California, it's pretty 'effin rad. The snow sticks to steeper terrain better than the light fluffy stuff in the interior mountain west. So more rowdy terrain opens quicker in good years. Tahoe is a special place for sure. Not so sure the year round employment is any better than Summit/Vail and certainly not better than Salt Lake (it's a city for cryin' out loud), but the mud (dead) season might not be as bad with the gambling and such.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The problem with Tahoe is that it's so bipolar. You'll get huge dumps than nothing for weeks on ends. So on any given season you'll be lucky to get two weeks of powder days, while places like Salt Lake, Colorado, Wyoming rack up 10X that number. It's rare that you go more than two weeks in those states without snowfall during the season. On the flipside, when it's on in California, it's pretty 'effin rad. The snow sticks to steeper terrain better than the light fluffy stuff in the interior mountain west. So more rowdy terrain opens quicker in good years. Tahoe is a special place for sure. Not so sure the year round employment is any better than Summit/Vail and certainly not better than Salt Lake (it's a city for cryin' out loud), but the mud (dead) season might not be as bad with the gambling and such.



you are definitely right about tahoe in that respect. there is definitely no in between. no 6-8 inch days...its usually more like 1-2 foot days. we definitely get stretches though where you feel like you haven't seen a cloud in years, but that is the time when you turn it up in the park! 

and in all honesty...the long stretches make those powder days that much more fun. its not like we get any less snow (maybe a little bit, but not much less) than some of the places in UT and CO, its just crammed into more intense days. so its all a trade off. 

i think when picking a place to either do a season or move you have to think about not just how much snow a place gets, but what you really want to get out of where you are living. how close do you want to be to the mountains? the weather? the people? the summer scene? how expensive it is? etc all this stuff...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Overall, Colorado gets less snow than Tahoe in general. Not by a lot, but less. The snowfalls are just spread out and seem to come consistently through out the season. The higher altitude and colder temps tend to keep the snow nice and fluffy longer, but also makes for a much weaker and dangerous snowpack. Especially if you are a backcountry user. 

There are definitely pros and cons to any mountain west spot. Lots of great ones to choose from. We're kind of spoiled...


----------

